# Not my first grinder



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello All

It has been a while since I was last here.

Can I please sound you out over choice of grinder?

I am getting back into coffee, but pour over/infusion only - everything BUT espresso.

I have had a Mignon and Super Jolly previously and don't mind going back there again, but...,

I was attracted to the new ROK hand grinder but there's none to be had (beyond two currently on Ebay).

As I'll be grinding 30-60g at a go I don't want to consider "hand" grinding (MBK, Comandante etc).

For the dosh of a new ROK I could get a used Mazzer of some description.

I'm not wanting to hop around grind settings all over the shop and retention of a gram or two not super critical.

Budget could go up to £200 max, but I am very conscious of mission-creep in these situations.

So, please, would the ROK grinder give better, similar or inferior, grind performance in the "medium grind" range to a SJ, Mini etc.

And actually, can I just please ask while I'm here, how long could I expect a ROK to grind through 60g of medium roast beans (assuming a business like work rate on the handle, but not Olympic standard cranking).

Very many thanks in advance.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I have a ROK and a Kinu M47p and the ROK grinds noticeably more slowly than the M47p. The capacity may be the only deal breaker but if you weigh 60g of beans into another container and grind in 2 batches you should be fine.

Both grinders are fine for me as I am almost always grinding less than 20g but if you are regularly grinding 30-60g I would go for something electric.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The ROK is a hand grinder like MBK, Commandante etc? Does it hold 60g of beans? A Lido hand grinder might hold that much, but nothing else I can think of re. hand grinders.

Some places have the Baratza Virtuoso plus in stock (£249). There seems to be a bit of a drought of grinders in this range right now, mostly this Baratza & the new Fellow Ode, seem to be the ones in stock. Both a little more than your stated budget.

ROK conjured up a fictional grind distribution chart when they launched the grinder, in which they claimed it was comparable to a Vario. Whilst this is unlikely to close to true, manual brewed coffee doesn't require any magical performance from the grinder, normal is good enough & I see no reason why the ROK wouldn't be broadly normal.

Many people should be worrying far more about identifying the required grinder setting & brew regime, than things they can't really determine & for which there is precious little data, like "grind performance".


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks both tsouthwell and MWJB. Very helpful and I now have my answer.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi AliC

A new Rok grinder has not been available for many months and when I have visited the official website the availability date keeps being put back. However looking at it just now it is available at last


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Fatswaller said:


> Hi AliC
> 
> A new Rok grinder has not been available for many months and when I have visited the official website the availability date keeps being put back. However looking at it just now it is available at last


 Thanks for that.

I think, on reflection, I'll go for a used/refurbed Mazzer. As I tend to make a big pot of coffee first thing in the morning I'll be grinding 50-60g of beans.


----------

